# My horse won't open her eye???!!!!



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

My horsey won't open her left eye, and if she does it's only half way. It's watering and her other eye is opening/closing normally. About an hour ago she was fine, but was holding her ears flat like she was angry, and i couldn't figure out why. It's 8 at night and i can't call a vet until morning. She was on the field all day so i thought she might of poked it on something; but it wasn't keeping shut until about an hour ago

Please help


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

call.your.vet


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

She most likely poked it with a piece of hay after you brought her in. It was super windy so something could of been airborn that got her. If you can, just rinse the eye with saline solution (contact lens solution). Do not put any medication in the eye just in case there is damage. A fly mask might also help to prevent her from scratching it and perhaps making things worse.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

did you get your horse to a vet today?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree, she needs a vet. Eyes are nothing to to wait & see with.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

What is it with this idea that if it is after normal business hours that a vet can't be called? 

As someone who's horses always seem to wait until after normal business hours to colic/injure themselves, etc I can promise you that you CAN still get a vet out then.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Um this is the same poster who started a huge deal with "need advice on my three new horses" and told alot of lies and stories, also caused a big stir about "mustang roundup", and wrote "what is wrong with my 15 year old mare" gots lots of advice and then fights everything everyone says.
She always says she will get the vet out, then comes back and says I called the vet and he said" yadda yadda".
I bet this is the same thing, she has not been around for awhile and needs to stir up stuff. Maybe her parents are gone so she can use the computer again.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> did you get your horse to a vet today?



Thanks all  the vet came out this afternoon and examined it. He said she probably pocked it on something in the corral. He gave me some solution to put in it for the next few days to prevent any infection. He said she should be fine, and she is starting to open her eye now, at least more so than last night. I am keeping a fly veil on her like you all suggested. I'm just glad no 'serious' damage was done!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

good for once you actually listened to everyone and got a vet out. good for you


----------

